# The real most underrated furry movie of all time



## TwilightV (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm a bit surprised that no one in the furry community (that I know of) has ever even mentioned Once Upon A Forest. I would've thought at least a few of you would have mentioned it. It does use the term "Furling" does it not? Anyways, as far as I know, it hasn't had a broadcast in years.


----------



## Camisado (Sep 27, 2008)

wat


----------



## moogle (Sep 27, 2008)

im srry to say, that im one of the people that doesnt know that movie


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 27, 2008)

A part of me just died.

*coughs up blood*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 27, 2008)

I've... never heard of it.


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah i have never heard of it either


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 27, 2008)

It was released in 1993, before a lot of people on this forum were even born, and it wasn't that well-recieved when it came out because it was basically Greenpeace propaganda aimed at kids. So naturally, if it should be remembered, it ought to be as an exampl of how not to do a children's film. Ferngully was better anyway and had basically the same idea but with more redeeming qualities to balance out the preachiness, which is probably why that's still pretty easy to find even though it's actually a bit older.


----------



## Get-dancing (Sep 27, 2008)

Is that the German one about the detective cat and featured a sex scene?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 27, 2008)

Get-dancing said:


> Is that the German one about the detective cat and featured a sex scene?



What the fuck?! I thought I made your mom promise not to put that tape we made on the internet.


----------



## Get-dancing (Sep 27, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> What the fuck?! I thought I made your mom promise not to put that tape we made on the internet.



lol South Park movie.


----------



## Margolo-Blu (Sep 28, 2008)

Get-dancing said:


> Is that the German one about the detective cat and featured a sex scene?


 
That movie is called "Felidae". You can watch it on youtube (great animation, excellent english dub). 

I'll probably make some furries really mad or cry by posting this link of one of the more infamous scenes from the movie: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJFzBEPrSHQ


----------



## Hyenaworks (Sep 29, 2008)

Margolo-Blu said:


> That movie is called "Felidae". You can watch it on youtube (great animation, excellent english dub).
> 
> I'll probably make some furries really mad or cry by posting this link of one of the more infamous scenes from the movie:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJFzBEPrSHQ



That movie looks badass.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Sep 29, 2008)

oh gawd no not this movie.


----------



## C. Lupus (Sep 29, 2008)

dl-ing both movies.....


----------



## Chazzfox (Sep 29, 2008)

Aww Once Upon a Forest - I love that movie! I used to be so damn obsessed with it. It creeped me out but I kept watching it over and over xD


----------



## Frasque (Sep 30, 2008)

I have really vague memories of it.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 30, 2008)

Margolo-Blu said:


> That movie is called "Felidae". You can watch it on youtube (great animation, excellent english dub).
> 
> I'll probably make some furries really mad or cry by posting this link of one of the more infamous scenes from the movie:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJFzBEPrSHQ



I am purchasing that movie. It's awesome in a gruesome, creepy way.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 30, 2008)

Once Upon a Forest was...okay. Most underrated animated movie: Animalypics.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 30, 2008)

Margolo-Blu said:


> That movie is called "Felidae". You can watch it on youtube (great animation, excellent english dub).
> 
> I'll probably make some furries really mad or cry by posting this link of one of the more infamous scenes from the movie:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJFzBEPrSHQ




That looks crazyawesome


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 30, 2008)

Margolo-Blu said:


> That movie is called "Felidae". You can watch it on youtube (great animation, excellent english dub).
> 
> I'll probably make some furries really mad or cry by posting this link of one of the more infamous scenes from the movie:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJFzBEPrSHQ



If I didn't work at an animal research facility (and have seen worse things than what's in that video), I'd be sick.


----------



## JadeBleufox (Nov 5, 2008)

Chazzfox said:


> Aww Once Upon a Forest - I love that movie! I used to be so damn obsessed with it. It creeped me out but I kept watching it over and over xD



I loved it too....

It was a great educational film.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 5, 2008)

I feel completely ignorant. Haven't of any movie mentionned in this thread @_@


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 5, 2008)

i haven't seen Once Upon a Forest in forever. i hardly even remember much about that film, but i do remember that i liked it.



TyVulpine said:


> Once Upon a Forest was...okay. Most underrated animated movie: Animalypics.



dude, yes. we used to have a VHS of the Animalympics, and i'd watch it all the time. i really wish i knew where that was. i liked the race with like the gazelle and the cheetah or whatever. good stuff.


----------



## Beastcub (Nov 6, 2008)

you mean the one where the humans poison the valley (by accident or on purpose i do not remember) and the 3 kids (a badger, a mouse and a mole) go to find some flower to save a little badger who was poisoned (or skunk...she was black and white)

i have not seen that movie in YEARS


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 6, 2008)

I think someone has it posted on youtube. Like I said, underrated.


----------



## iBurro (Nov 6, 2008)

Ahh, I vaguely remember that movie. o.o I remember I used to love it, watched it all the time.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 6, 2008)

I'VE SEEN THAT MOVIE.

But I wasn't impressed enough to remember it until I wiki'd it and recognized it from the cover art posted there.  But then, I haven't seen it since it's initial release, and I was 6 then.  My opinion might be different now.  Heh.


----------



## chetchaka (Nov 8, 2008)

EDIT: Disregard this post, it contributed nothing


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, at least it's not *snicker* Kaze: Ghost Warrior. For a supposedly "acclaimed" furry movie, it's crap.


----------



## bane233 (Nov 8, 2008)

can i have a link to it?


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 8, 2008)

I haven't heard of "Once upon a forest" but I know an awesome cartoon called "Opus and Bill. A Wish for Wings That Work Right." I doubt anyone has seen it though.


----------



## Kote (Nov 9, 2008)

Never heard of it before this thread. I was born the year it was made, so yeah, don't remember much of anything back then.
I wiki'd it, and it seems like a nice movie, which I will watch when I get the chance :3 .


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wierd. I vaguely remember it. Mabe it was on tv once...


----------



## Tazzin (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh yes, I have an old VHS of that movie. It's somewhere in my basement. I used to watch it all the time when I was little, but I hated the part with the old badgers parents dieing, so I always fast-forwarded through that part.


----------



## Teco (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh dude! I barely remember that movie and always wondered what that one was. And now I know...so tempted to watch again


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 9, 2008)

sound ever so familiar but i cant remember if ive seen it.


----------



## moogle (Nov 9, 2008)

argh! i remember it now, i havent seen it in forever, i loved it as a kid tho :3.


----------

